# some hard water fishing



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I finally got out to fish alittle today...tried out a auger I bought 4 or 5 years ago, when I was hand drilling 18 inches of ice...:banghead.(swore then I would never hand drill again)..I think this thing will spoil me!!!(made short work of 10 inches of ice):letsdrink...a few pics














































drilling the holes in 10 inches of ice




























I know it looks like the size of bait some of you use!!!! But tasty as heck!!:letsdrink










my lunch for tomarrow










Packing out


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Man I would love to do that....Doyou have a Fishing House ?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a pop up ground blind that I thought of using...it has a zip out floor so you could have access to the ice....It was a nice day today....so didn't need anything!!...it got a little chilly right before dark....:letsdrink....Hey its fishing!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great post and pictures. Whats usually biting and what kind of bait did you use? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

does al gore know about that hard water stuff?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (2/1/2009)*Great post and pictures. Whats usually biting and what kind of bait did you use? Thanks for sharing.


thats a saugeye(like walleye) and perch that I didn't catch any...I usually use crappie minnows or bass minnows.....there are some real nice musky in this reservoir to... but the ice tackle would be interesting to say the least.....some real good small mouth bass,large mouth bass, crappie,etc


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

All I'm saying is it was 65 here today.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to ice fish all the time. It's great fun. it's cold as hell but fun.

You beat me this weekend, I spent all my time working on a fuel pump/fuel line problem and never fixed it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

1 word...Hardcore!..Nice job man!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/1/2009)*1 word...Hardcore!..Nice job man!


I thinkI will have to agree now...I fell thru today..:boo:banghead:reallycrying

a first for me and hopefully the last!!! 10 inches everywhere else and I find the only 2to3 inch spot...:banghead.. only 1 leg went thru...but that was enough...up to my crouch...I'm glad it was crusty and not a smooth sheet of ice!!...there were air bubbles coming from the bottom....must have been creating some current and warmer water...this was in 20 ft of water...needless to say it was the end of my trip...went home to dry off and clean my shorts...




































This is after I chipped the hole bigger with a shovel to see how large an area it was....then piled snow in front of it to mark it....found the other ice fisherman in a cove that was there the other day to warn him of the soft spot.

I was real lucky today!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Bill,

Glad you made it. I've gotten leg-deep playing pond hockey before and it sucks.

What are you guys catching up there. We always nailed the perch while ice fishing.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

saugeye and perch....yea I'm glad I was walking fast to get my stuff to move...otherwise it could have been worse...with my whole body in the water.:banghead:letsdrink:doh


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

That's some crazy shi* man! Pretty cool though! At least you don't have to buy ice to pack your fish!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Bill, that could have been really bad. Glad you were alright, and like stated before, HARDCORE.:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats awesome, I've always wanted to give that a try. Thanks for the report and glad you didn't fall all the way in.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

ME TOO!!!


----------

